# Lietotāju Izstrādājumi >  Austiņu pastiprinātājs

## osscar

Shēma tika ņemta no Linear Audio Vol.3 žurnāla,  tāpēc to šeit pilnā apmērā nevaru publicēt, bet gan tikai uzmetumu.  Autortiesības jāievēro. Ieregulēts uz 100mA mierastrāvu katrā barošanas  plecā dotais pastiprinātājs spēj A klasē „izdot” kādus 0.7W uz 37 omu  slodzes un attiecīgi vairāk AB klasē. un Kādi 0.14W teiksim uz 600 omu slodzes – kā  redzams stipri mazāk, jo pietrūkst barošanas „voltu” . Testu rezultātā samazināju miera strāvu uz 50mA, jā izejas jauda A klasē  sarūk, bet tāpat ir pietiekoša, bet rezultātā mazāk silst  pastiprinātājs, mazāk „peld” līdzspriegums izejā un mazākas barošanas  bloka radītās pulsācijas.

      Pastiprinājuma koeficients ir 4. Šo shēmu  izvēlējos, jo bija praktiski visas detaļas man kastē pieejamas.

      Sākumā izgatavoju vienkāršu barošanas bloku, ar sprieguma regulatoriem,  iestatot + un – 14V izejā. Tas strādāja kā plānots un daudz laika  neprasīja.

      Pēc tam ķēros pie paša pastiprinātāja izgatavošanas. Izgatavoju plati  vienam kanālam salodēju – un nestrādā. Noplosījos līdz 2 naktī, parunāju  ar Jurkinu– viss velti. Detaļas un plati pārbaudīju. Atkal  nekā. Labi, eju gulēt – kā vecajā teicienā – rīts gudrāks par vakaru.  Pēc pāris dienām ķēros vēlreiz klāt – sāku ar izejas tranzistoru datu  lapas studēšanu – un tad sekoja necenzētu vārdu plūsma...es sapratu, ka  esmu nepareizi ņēmis vērā tranzistoru izvadus. Tā iet, ka iesit googlē  tranzistora nosaukumu un paļaujas uz pirmo attēlu. Vienmēr jāmeklē  konkrētā ražotāja datulapa. Papētot plati, sapratu, ka esošo nevaru  izlabot, tāpēc izgatavoju jaunu, kur abi kanāli izvietoti uz vienas  plates. Salodēju vienu kanālu – un viss strādā, kā prieks. Shēma tika  pietvīkota LTSpice programmā un uz tā pašas plates tika salodēts arī  N.Pass B1 lauktranzistoru buferis skaļuma regulēšanai (bija kaudze ar  šiem 2sk170 tranzistoriem). Testa eksemplāram ieregulēju izejā min.  līdzspriegumu, kurš iesilstot +- mainās 1-2mV robežās.  . Par cik datori un cita tehnika mēdz padot izejā nelielu  līdzspriegumu – un šis pastiprinātājs to pastiprinātu 4 reizes, ieliku  ieejā līdzspriegumu bloķējošo kondensatoru.

      Tika ielikts ALPS skaļuma regulēšanas potenciometrs un Neutrik  profesionālais austiņu štekeris, no kura izraut vadu var tikai nospiežot  to sarkano „podziņu”. Konstruktīvi plates izvietotas no ebaja pasūtītā  kastē ar izmēriem 197x 311x70mm, kā redzams nav diezin ko kompakts. Bet  nu tāda konstrukcija īpaši mazākā kastē nesalīdīs, tad jābūvē mikroshēmu  pastiprinātājs. Dzesēšanas atvērumus izdomāju neurbt, jo pastiprinātājs  nekarst bez tam galda pastiprinātājām caurumi uz virsmas pieļauj  iespēju, ka tur kādreiz ielīs iekšā alus.  ::  Nācās diezgan pavīlēt  caurumus un paurbt . Plates stiprinās ar 6 skrūvēm katra, lai nelokas,  jo to izmērs ir paliels. Vēl vajadzētu skaļuma regulatora kloķi pret  kaut ko simpātiskāku samainīt. samērīju ar biku. Fona nav, testa eksemplāram bija kādi 0.05mV izejā ja pareizi atceros ar "līkām" zemēm. Protams bija biku jāpamokās precīzi DC nulli ieregulēt ar uzliktu vāku. Bet viss izdevās veiksmīgi. DC ap vienu - 1.5 mV grozas. 

shēmas uzmetums:



baroklis uz LMkām


Brāķis:


20Khz


90Khz


Klippings @ 9V rms


pareizā versija:


tests - pie 50mV rms īsti neko neredz, palielinot līmeni parādās biku 2H un 3H pavisam maz


iekšas:



Darbībā:


Priekšpuses tuvplāns.

----------


## Radionavigators

Smuks kā jaungada eglīte,tikai kas tās par dīvainām oscilogrammām?Ciparu signālu pastiprini?

----------


## osscar

tests uz "zvanīšanu"  - uz rezistoru + liku arī 2n2 kondiķi paralēli, bet nenofočēju. Garš austiņu vads - 3m var būt ar kapacitāti. Kaut gan mani nav - mērīju -3m ap 150pf un vienam īsajam ap 250pf. Stabilitātes pārbaude. Ja smuka sinusoīda un smuks taisnstūris - tad viss "bumbās".

----------


## AndrisZ

> Ieregulēts uz 100mA mierastrāvu katrā barošanas  plecā dotais pastiprinātājs spēj A klasē „izdot” kādus 0.7W uz 37 omu  slodzes


 Te nu Tu fleitē!

----------


## Radionavigators

Ja patīk darboties vajadzēja uz lampām būvēt.Parastās 6п14.Kruti izskatās un var uzbūvēt mazas AS uz papīra skaļruņiem platjoslas.Smuki skanētu pie nelielas jaudas.Nu un ausis cur preteklību nosēdina .

----------


## osscar

Man kaut ka ta sanak ja rekina pec oma likuma. Tas sanak .2A*.2A*37/2. Ja rekina rms aptuveni.

----------


## tornislv

kur tu rāvi 0.2?

----------


## AndrisZ

Varbūt es klūdos, bet ja tu vienā pecā pārsniedz miera strāvu (100ma), tad otra pleca tranzistors ir ciet un tā vairs nav A klase. Tādā gadījumā izejas jauda maiņstrāvai būtu jārēķina (0.07^2)*37=0.18W.
Bet vajadzētu paskatīties simulatorā kā mainās izejas tranzistoru kolektoru strāvas.

----------


## Jurkins

Osscar  izrēķināja robežvariantu. Tā arī ir (neņemot vērā visādus sīkumus).

----------


## osscar

nu jā divtaktniekam caur slodzi plūst  200mA un tas arī sanāk pie  7V peak ( apm 5 RMS) =0.7W Vismaz uz emiteru rezistoriem nav  I nogrieztu augšu  simulatorā, pie lieāka līmeņa sanāk, kā I ir "apgriezts" . Nu kaut kā tā parasti rēķina divtaktnieka režīmu A klasē.

pievienoju bildes 100mA plecā:

pirmā : zaļā strāva uz slodzes un plecu emiteru rezistoriem. 7V peak izejā


otrā pie 10V peak izejā un attiecīgi strāvas

----------


## Isegrim

"štekeris, no kura izraut vadu var tikai nospiežot  to sarkano „podziņu”" - Oskar, atvaino par piekasību, bet tas ir *džeks*! Štekeris ir tas, ko tu esi tajā iespraudis.

----------


## AndrisZ

Ok, tikām skaidrībā. Tātad lai pie 14V barošanas un 37omu slodzes pastiprinātājs neizietu no A klases, miera strāvai jābūt:

Ipeak/2 = 14/37/2 = 190mA

Ai, labi. Nekasīšos.

----------


## osscar

nu jā , tas laikam kā  rēķina...tas tā pat , kā viedokļi dalās par AB, B klasi...  ::  vismaz šur tur grāmatās tā rēķina. Pēc miera strāvas. Jā tas otrais izejnieks tā ka biku pieveras pie 7V peak izejā, bet pie kādi seši vairs nepieveras...tad ja tā rēķina, tad ir biku mazāk A klasē. Ideju sapratu.

----------


## tornislv

Cik nu atceros , tad A klase Iconst = I load + I device. Tas ir , pie nulles izejā pilnā strāva gāžas caur abiem tranzistoriem, pie I load tuvojas I max, viena pleca tranzistors tuvojas (bet neaizveras) I null

----------


## AndrisZ

Es arī tā pat sapratu, bet pēc simulatora taisnība bija Oscaram.
Ta galvenais visā šajā ir domāt līdzi- kas, kā, kāpēc, nevis tupi bāzt kastītēs internetā smakšķerētas shēmeles.
Vispār Oscaram tā kā būtu laiks pašm kaut ko sākt konstruēt. Citādi jādodas uz galdnieku-atslēdznieku forumu. ::

----------


## osscar

nu šis jau nav galīgs kopī peists. te pats plati zīmēju, visas detaļas izmantoju  ne tādas, kā shēmā. Traņu darba režīmus nācās piedzīt pēc esošajām detaļām - līdz ar ko pocis cita nomināla, piedzīts pēc mērījumiem dabā, 3 miera strāvas  diožu vietā 4 jo man tādas bija kastē kuras der un veido vajadzīgi sprieguma kritumu. Vienīgais, kur detaļu nomināli nav mainīti atpakļsaitē un  izejniekiem, kaut izejā arī citi traņi. BAlstījos uz simulatoru - tā lai mazāks THD izejā. Vislielākā baža bija par ieejas Fetiem, kuri oriģinālā iedzīti tādā režīmā, kad temperatūras koeficients ir 0. Tobiš nemainās strāva atkarībā no temp. un var iztikt bez DC servo. Maniem lauķiem tādu datu nav datu lapā, bet atstājot visu nakti ieslēgtu - izskatās cerīgi vienā kanālā praktiski nulle , otrā 1,4 mV. nav slikti.  Ar kaut ko jau jāsāk. Neesmu tāds spečuks , kā Jurkins ::

----------


## Jurkins

Torni, ja Tevis rakstītais jāsaprot tā, ka tas Iconst ir konstanta strāva, ko verķis patērē no barokļa, tad tas ir ļoti īpašs A klases gadījums. Tādas shēmas ir, nesen vegalabā vienu tādu apsūkāja. Bet tie visi ir vientaktnieki. Regulējošais tranzistors un slodze ir paralēli (protams, slodze caur C) un tas viss caur strāvas avotu pie barokļa.

Ja runājam par osscar salodēto shēmu, tad būtībā jau tur viss ir kārtībā, vienīgi, to izejas pakāpi es neatbalstu  ::  Un vēl tāda lieta, ka , ja ir doma slēgt klāt zemomīgās ausis, kas nozīmē to, ka Uout būs mazi, vajag pievērsties labiem atkārtotājiem. Nav nekādas vajadzības ar skaļuma regulatoru līmeni samazināt un pēc tam ar pastūzi pacelt. Bet, nu tas ir mans viedoklis.

----------


## osscar

nu ja , Jurkins varētu vienu fikso mazo uzzīmēt uz tautā plaši pieejamiem traņiem  un ar labiem parametriem - lai nav netā jāmeklē  ::  es tad tādu salodētu  ::   ::

----------


## Jurkins

osscar, Tu domā atkārtotāju?

----------


## osscar

jā. Jo ir jua pamatā kā tu saki, ar tiem pāris V pietiek, ja nav kaut kādi 600Omu brīnumi + piedevām ir saimniecībā preamps.

----------


## Jurkins

Torņa minētā A klase ar konstantu strāvas patēriņu:

----------


## osscar

šis SE variants, kondensators izejā...bet to var pieciest. tā augšā depletion mosfets. Kaut kādi divi man mētājas bet ne šāds .liekas tādi man ir IXTH6N50D2. Vēl to 2SJ gan jau irfp varētu aizvietot. Ko rāda simulators ?

----------


## osscar

jā 18V es ar kaut kur sadabūtu. pat liekas, ka plate baroklim ar crc filtru kaut kur jau ir ar nežēlīgi daudz Uf filtrā, tagad biku jāizbrauc, bet šo varētu ātri samest testam.

----------


## Jurkins

::  osscar, šitas ir koncepts. Lai gan, iespējams, ka skanētu labi. Diemžēl bez kondensatora ni, ni... Lai gan divus šitādus tiltā...\
vnk. man bija šitāds uzzīmēts. Depletion mosfeta vietā var jebkādu strāvas avotu. Kaut uz LM317  :: .
Un šeit līdz audiofīlismam vēl ļoti tālu. Detaļu paliktu vismaz 3x vairāk.
Rāda šito uz 2V un 30 omiem bet ar 300mA mierstrāvu.

Bet vēlreiz, šis ir tāds uzmetums, kuru uzzīmēju toreiz, kad lasīju vegalabā to romānu padsmit sējumos. Konkrēti šeit i no T viss peldētu i velns viņu zina vēl kas. ::

----------


## tornislv

Ņemot vērā, ka man ir 300 omu Sennnheiseri  ::  ...

----------


## osscar

jā - to es piefiksēju, ka augšējais tranis tipa CCS šancē.

----------


## Jurkins

Ja gadījumā esi sadomājis lodēt, tad:

Var likt tipa irfu - vislabāk logic level ar iespējami lielāku stāvumu. Pats neesmu šitādus lodējis, bat domāju, ka šis ir no tiem variantiem, kuros kondensatori "jāklausās"  :: 

off: laiciņu atpakaļ joka pēc paņēmu no e-līča pāri laterāļu - 2SK1058 un 2SJ162. Atnāca... Nebaudījis ielodēju maketā, un makets, maita neiet. Sāku pētīt . Tas 162 it kā neko , bet 1058 aizsardzības diodi rāda otrādāk. Visticamāk, ka pārmarķēts vertikālais. Ieliku negatīvu fīdbeku. Gandrīz momentā e-pasts. Tipa, nu tur  kāpēc es tik slikti izdarīju, viņš ar mieru tur atmaksāt un atsūtīt citu, lai tik es palieku labs. Uzrakstīju šim izvērstāku atbildi, ka nav ko čakarēt cilvēkus un pasūtīju šo irst. Tā kā jāpērk tepat Farnelī Alfeti.

----------


## osscar

tas 100% ebajā daudz feiku. 
skatījos vegalbā niekojas arī ar šādu passa stila buferi uz BSP129 (man gan spicē tos modeļus neizdodas atrast)

nu tur liekas iztecēs vēl bija pa 1R ielikts/

----------


## Jurkins

Šitas ir parasts atkārtotājs ar strāvas avotu. Te nav tās audiofīlu fiškas ar konstantu patērēto strāvu. Gribēju atrast to tēmu, bet kaut kā nesanāk.
Audiofīliski būtu kaut kādi krievu KP903 feti - imperiālistiem  ::  nav tādu. Iespējams šie ir vieni no nedaudzajiem komponentiem, ko krievi nav nošpikojuši.

----------


## krohovich

> tests - pie 50mV rms īsti neko neredz, palielinot līmeni parādās biku 2H un 3H pavisam maz


 

Sveiki.... klau, ar kādu softu Tu spektrogrammu skaties ?

----------


## krohovich

Te mans brīnums.

----------


## osscar

Bilde man domāta, mē ste PM par lampu korektoriem runājām.   ::

----------


## Powerons

Labs retro stila un retro tehnoloģiju aparāts  :: 

Tikai kāpēc tie tranzistori paslēpti kastē iekšā?
Lampiniekiem lampas ta bija izliktas ārpusē, lai visi redz,
Kāpēc arī tranzistorus nevarētu izlikt ārpusē lai visi redz?

 PCB zīmēt gan esi labi pacenties, pa augšpusi savienotus vadiņus neredz.
Tas droši vien diezgan daudz darba prasīja, priekš vienpusējās PCB.

----------


## osscar

darbs 30 min - 1:1 visas detaļas sktčupā izvietot un tad savienot biku pamainot optimumu - paintā  ::  . Man tie pcb softi nepatīk - nekad tur pa fikso visu izmēros nevar dabūt...izņemot standarta detaļas. Traņus nav jēga ārā likt(jo nesilst jau tāpat ne vella), jā varēja izmantot korpusu kā radiatoru, bet čakars tad montēt un apkalpot ja nu kas. nu retro tur gan nav - ielikt kaut kādu smd ausu čipu nav pačots  ::

----------


## Powerons

> nu retro tur gan nav


 Nu pēc lampu pastiprinātāju būves, var jau būt, ka tranzistoru B klases pastiprinātājs arī liekās kaut, kas baigi mūsdienīgs,
bet tas ir tāds pats retro kā lampinieks.

Mūsdienīgi bītu D klases patiprinātājs, vēlams ar digitālo optisko ieeju.

http://www.google.lv/search?q=class+...&ved=0CBAQBSgA
http://www.google.lv/search?q=class+...59.xYCTmR3H4IY

Lai gan retro jau arī nav ne vainas, tas taču stilīgi  ::

----------


## osscar

A klases ne B  ::  jā ja nu vienīgi D klase vēl skanētu...bet neviens nopietns melomāns to neklausās..pietiek izejas spektru paskatīt.es varu velāk ielikt bildi kas ir izejā audīm g/h klasei merunājot par d.šausmas.

----------


## Zigis

Ir pilnīgi vienalga, vai pastiprinātajs ir mūsdienīgs vai vecmodīgs, galvenais lai labi skanētu. Apaļš ritenis uz ass arī nav nekas mūsdienīgs, pāris tūkstosu gadu atpakaļ jau lietoja. Taču pat modernākie konceptauto tos pārsvarā lieto, nekādu mūsdienīgaku pieeju nav ieviesuši.

Daži D klases stiprekļi skan, par austinu stiprekļiem gan nav dzirdēts.

----------


## Powerons

> Daži D klases stiprekļi skan, par austinu stiprekļiem gan nav dzirdēts.


 D klase austiņām ir īpaši aktuāla portatīvām mūzikas iekārtām uz baterijām, visādiem MP3 atskaņotājiem, mobīlajiem telefoniem utt...
Tur ir no svara tas, ka D klase patērē būtiski mazāk strāvu, nesilst un var mūziku klausīties ar to pašu bateriju gandrīz divas reizes ilgāk, nekā ar parasto analogo.

Par kvalitāti nav dzirdēts ka digitālajām iekārtām uz austiņām kad kāds sūdzētos.
Digitālo skaņu izlaiž caur analogo stiprekli un priecājās kā skan un stāsta ka digitālais nav labs, bet izejas signālu ta parasti ņem no digitāla avota  ::

----------


## osscar

ir šāds koncepts ar, kādas atsauksmes - nezinu :

http://www.trigence.com/#!digital-speaker-modules/c1d3r

nu tu aizmirsi vienu lietu, ka D klasei izejā būs AF draza...un kā tas ietekmē audio signālu - nav jāstāsta...man ar tieši uz augšām D klase nepatīk...

----------


## osscar

šāda draza nāk caur ausu izeju resīverim ( ausu izeja caur rezitoru no galiniekiem konstruktīvi). aktuālais mērogs vēl  -10db no attēlā redzamā, bet tāpat kaudze ar pīķiem. ieeja pārslēgta uz digitālo. ieejā signāla nav. Nevaru saprast, vai tas ir no daca daļas artefakti vai pašā jaudiniekā, cik tiku savulaik skatījis jaudas daļu - nebija tik bēdīgs skats.  jā un dC offsets ar stabili 8mV.

----------


## osscar

un šāda aina ar tiem pašiem -10db mērogā manam verķim bez signāla:


emu 040 ausu pastūzi  ja ņemu par refernci-  ir tāpat, tikai 50Hz zemāk, nu tas skaidrs, tur baroklis ārējs, man tomēr ir paliels trafs + ieejas tuvu tīkla vadam.

----------


## Zigis

> visādiem MP3 atskaņotājiem, mobīlajiem telefoniem utt...
> 
> 
> Par kvalitāti nav dzirdēts ka digitālajām iekārtām uz austiņām kad kāds sūdzētos.


 Nu ja, MP3 lietotāji jau visai nepretencioza tauta ::

----------


## Powerons

> nu tu aizmirsi vienu lietu, ka D klasei izejā būs AF draza...


 Nu nevajag jaukt nemācēšanu ar nevarēšanu.

Pie kādas nesējfrekvences tā draza būs? Krietri virs 1Mhz. Tu vienu MHz vari ar ausīm uztvert ?  ::   ::   :: 
Ja nepareiza nesējfrekvence un izejas filtrs nepareizs tad arī izejā kas būs ne tāds.

Vēl viens mīts, audiofīliem, ka impulsnieku barošanas bloku nevarot lietot, jo tam nākot augsfrekvence ārā. Tās arī ir muļķibas.
 Paņēmu vecu IBM portatīvā datora barokli pie osciloskopa pieslēdzu. Nekāda augstfrekvence ārā nelīda  :: 

Salīdzināšanai pamēriju gan bateriju , gan impulsnieku.

9V baterija


16V IBM ipulsa baroklis

----------


## osscar

normunds mērīja D klases ampus - tur gan izejā bija 400Khz sine. ar maplitūdu 700mVp2p. Ja pareizi atceros. Protams labam ampam vai impulsniekam būs zemāki trokšņi, bet tādi arī maksās vairāk. Vēl pēc normunda mērījumiem slew rate tiem D klases aparātiem baigi švaks. tur sanāca, ka uz pilnu klapi bezmaz jau audio diapazonā sine sāk par trijstūri pārvērsties...

----------


## osscar

manam dac impulsniekam tāds bija spektrs izejā ":
Protams pašā aparātā bija droseles ,kuras novāc AF + klasiskais lineārais regulators.
Bet D klasie kā tādai PSRR ir sūdīgs, līdz ar ko vajag labu impulsnieku vai parasto barokli, jo viss pa taisno no barokļa lien "iekšā".

----------


## osscar

tev pa mazu mērogs - normunds bija mērījis saviem hypex arī impulsnieku izejas  - cik atceros nekas traģisks tur nebija 100Hz zāģis bija ar 2x lielāku līmenī nekā klasiskajam baroklim, tas arī viss. Bet abiem D klases moduļiem bija izejā tā slēgāšanās frekvence, jā nedzird...bet man nepatīk ka izejā ir tāda draza, katram savs  ::

----------


## M_J

Grūti jau ar tiem traucējumiem cīnīties. Pašā audioaparatūrā vēl var izvairīties no impulsniekiem, bet turpat blakus darbojas piecas citas ierīces ar impulsu barokļiem. Ja pašam nav, kaimiņam ir. Un elektrostacijā ģeneratoram ierosmi regulē nakas cits kā impulsnieks. Vienīgais glābiņš - sildītie vadi.

----------


## osscar

nē, vienīgais glābiņš izmantot korektus tīkla sprieguma filtrus + ferītus uz vadiem maukt + izmantot pareizos ampus, kuli nelaiž iekšā RF drazu ....man piem. arī, kad ieslēdzu plazmas TV  - arī parādās AF draza. emu kartes spektrā. ja tā atrodas tuvu TV. impulsu ierīcei nav ne vainas, ja tā ir pareizi uzprojektēta un nestrādā kā raidītājs...kā mēs zinām čainā ekonomē uz visu...un tad brīnās, ka viss ēters un elektro tīkls piesārņots.

----------


## osscar

labs tests ir ar portatīvo AM radio gar iekārtām pastaigāt  ::

----------


## Powerons

Redz kur ķīniešu D-klases patiprinātājs, mazs un kompakts, taisni kā priekš austiņām, un ne tikai aztiņām vien.
un pie tav vēl pa lēto:  PAM8403

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/DC-5V-2-Ch...item51b6eb6c4e

Šodien vair nav pat visu pašam jāprot, nopērk gatavu moduli un lieto.

----------


## osscar

lai to moduli lietotu ir jāpielej acis  ::   10% thd @ 3W...rēķini pats ja grib kaut cik sakarīgus kropļojumus un ar ausu slodzi - tur labi ja desmiti mW sanāk ar tādu barošanu. Tas tak nav nopietni. Kārtējā mārketologu hu..na....1% 1 W ...tātad reāli pielietojams mazām jaudām - kaut kādam datortumbiņām . Noteikti vēl bonusā AF draza izejā jo filtru tur neredzēju, nu gan jau skaļruņa spole nofiltrēs  ::

----------


## osscar

austiņām tomēr ir jēga dzīties pēc zemāka THD jo tām pašām THd ir no 0.X - 0.0X labākajiem modeļiem, ne 3EUR variantiem.

----------


## RudeWolf

Kāda velna pēc austiņām nepieciešams d klases pastiprinātājs? D klases galvenie guvumi ir jūtami tieši pastiprinot lielas slodzes un nelielām slodzēm pat tas mazais čips taisīs 0.1% thd, kas ir smieklīgi salīdzinājumā ar tādu vienkāršu opampu kā OPA2134.

----------


## Powerons

> Kāda velna pēc austiņām nepieciešams d klases pastiprinātājs? D klases galvenie guvumi ir jūtami tieši pastiprinot lielas slodzes un nelielām slodzēm pat tas mazais čips taisīs 0.1% thd, kas ir smieklīgi salīdzinājumā ar tādu vienkāršu opampu kā OPA2134.


  OPA2134 galīgi nederot, tas neesot pačots  :: 



> nu retro tur gan nav - ielikt kaut kādu smd ausu čipu nav pačots


   Tālāk bija runa, ka pastiprinātājs ir retro tehnoloģija, gandrīz kā lampinieks, tā kā aopampi neder, lai nebūtu retro tad piedāvāju D klasi.

----------


## JDat

Poweron! Neieciklējies uz tām impulsu tehnoloģijām. Savādāk izklausās ka pēc impulsu tehnoloģijas apguves, esi gatavs saspert impulsiekārtas da jebkur. Vienvirziena domāšana? Alogo zināšanu trūkums? Te ir runa par kvalitāti, nevis lētumu un efektivitāti.

----------


## Powerons

> Neieciklējies uz tām impulsu tehnoloģijām


 Nu bet es tak arī saku, ka vecās tehnoloģijas ir lietojams, un retro tehnoloģijas var būt visai noderīgas.
Tā pat kā lampu pastiprinātājs arī ir lietojams.

Ja par kvalitāti, cik tad konkrētajam austiņu pastiprinātājam ir nomērītas THD ?

----------


## Jurkins

Nu i bazars panesies  :: ! Vismaz kaut kāda dzīvība forumā.
Vispār jau es esmu nonācis pie secinājuma, ka reālajā pasaulē cilvēkam ir vajadzīgs nevis pastiprinātājs, bet specifisks kropļotājs (labā nozīmē  :: ). Ja arī varētu uzbūvēt pastūzi ar AFR nevienmērību 0.01 nanodecibels no DC līdz 18 teraherciem un THD kaut kur 0.03 femtoprocenti visā joslā, PSRR ap -400dB u.t.t., sāktos runas, nu tipa, par nelineāru fāzu detalizāciju augšējiem vidiem ar sliktu imagināro lokalizāciju Gilberta telpas singulārajos punktos. Un rezultātā zem kastes kājiņām paliktu no murkšķu padusēs plūktas vilnas tamborētus paliktnīšus un iespraustu bezskābekļa ozonēto vara (ar 10 gaismas gadus gariem kristāliem) vada tīkla kabeli par 49999, un pastūzis sāktu "skanēt".
2x2cm mp3 pleijerim patiešām derētu D klase, bet mājās es tomēr dotu priekšroku oscara pastūzītim. Pat, ja tas vairāk būtu placebo efekts. Vienīgi, ja elektrība paliks 10 reizes dārgāka  :: .
Un opampi der ļoti labi tur, kur šiem ir vieta. Ja vajag pastūzi, kura barošanas spriegums nepārsniedz opampa barošanas spriegumu, tad opamps + laterālie lauķi, manuprāt, ir samērā ideāls risinājums. Un jā, "diskrētie opampi" ir tīrs bizness tiem, kas šos bīda un tīra šizofrēnija tiem, kas šos lieto.

----------


## M_J

Nepiekrītīšu, ja no diskrētām komponentēm būvētu pastiprinātāju tā vienkārši ierindo pie vecām un retro tehnoloģijām. Uzskatu. ka lai uzbūvētu patiešām kvalitatīvu pastiprinātāju, šobrīd tas ir vienīgais ceļš. Kabināt klāt ciparu tehnoloģijas, tikai tāpēc, lai kādam liktos mūsdienīgi bet skaņas kvalitāte no tā neuzlabosies? Man tas liekas stulbi. Kaut gan mērķauditorija šādam pasākumam noteikti atrastos. Tādas lietas tiek tirgotas uz urrā.

----------


## osscar

jā pie šīs tēmas vēl atgriezīšos, patestēju te OTL lammpu, bet tas nav tas uz zemu slodzi. Domāju kaut ko uz Mosfetiem salodēt, kā reiz brīvāks šonedēļ.

----------


## osscar

pēc ilgas gaidīšanas atnāca īstā poga un cits skaļuma kloķis...viena  poga gan kaut kur noklīda posmā Honkonga - LV,  nācās jaunu sūtīt,  gadās. tāds lūk fināla variants.






un papildus slikto laika apstākļu dēļ laikam sākšu lodēt mosfeta atkārtotāju, detaļas jau stāv uz galda, vajag sazīmēt kādu primitīvu platīti...

----------


## JDat

Uz paneļa PHONES daudzskaitlī, nevis phone vienskaitlī.  ::

----------


## osscar

nu bet tak latviski ar nav vienskaitlī. ja nu vienīgi izmanto austiņu kā vecajiem selgas radio - vienā ausī liekamo  ::  un angliski ar ir headphones.
vispār man tie uzraksti būs ar spirtu jānomazgā. kaut kā nesanāk laiks vai vēlme.

----------


## Powerons

Nu jāa.. Man šķiet, ka labāk gan būtu klausīties pēc iespējas tuvāk studijas skaņas kvalitātei, bet varbūt tās studijas skaņas kvalitāte arī nemaz nav vajadzīga.

Laigan līdz precīzam pastiprinātājam tikai viens solis - Jāizmet tā viena nevajadzīgā detaļa, kas pilnībā un galīgi sačakarē skaņas precizitāti.


Citādi, vis patiešām atkal nostrādāts pēc izskata skaisti un rūpīgi un precīzi, pat bez nevienas skrambas izgatavošanas procesā  ::

----------


## osscar

viena mosfeta atkaārtotājs no visa kas  pa rokai. 2 vienādi radiatori neatradās - vai nu par mazu vai par lielu. bet ir 2 pentiuma radiatori, tie biku par lielu šai platei - bet ja izdomāšu šo paturēt - noderēs. ar šiem radiatoriem ar 12V barošanu miera strāva 130mA uz katru trani. strāvas avots - rezistors - pa vienkāršo. jā biku silst jo divus  0.6W paralēli sametu, jaudīgāki nebija pa rokai. Ar 16V miera strāva 250mA +- un THD krietni mazāks pēc spices. Mazie radiatoriņi uz kādi 50  grādi tad turas. Būs jānopērk lemonā 2 vienādi radiatori - lai ir simetrija. 

skan cienīgi, fona nav, un nav jāuztraucas par dc offsetu. 1000uf izejā = - 0.2dB @ 20Hz. jāpiemet pie emu jāpačeko spektrs. ikdienas klausāmajā līmenī. SPice uzrāda 0.005 - 0.01% thd atkarībā no miera strāvas. Bet sliecos Jurkina viedoklim, ka atkārtotājs ar Ku 0.97 ir ok, pat neprasās pēc papildus gaina.

----------


## osscar

jā Mosfeti irfp150N, nav tie labākie, bet tādi man bija kastē pa rokai.

----------


## osscar

1kHz @ 100mV RMS ar 12V barošanu. ar 16V 2H nokrīt par kādiem 8 db +-

----------


## osscar

vēl vajadzētu paskatīt vai nezvana...tie mosfeti mīl to darīt..tik oscilis negrib slēgties iekšā...jāizjauc būs kaut kad vaļā. ieliku geitos 150R. bet varbūt vajadzēja biku vairāk.

----------


## AndrisZ

Es slikti orientējos terminoloģijā. Ko nozīmē "zvana"? Spektrā tas neatspoguļojas?

----------


## osscar

jā ierosinās. Ir bijis, ka spektrs izskatās ok, taisnstūris ok, tikai sīnuss piem. pie 10Khz biku pūkains augšējā daļā. Nu varbūt biku spektrā ir izmaiņas. augstajās harmonikās..taču mana skaņu karte max. 40 khz reāli attēlo. ja pareizi atceros tas uz 96K. Itkā neko tādu spektrā nemanu - 16 un augstais gals  - no monitora un citiem devaisiem. biku 8khz mulsina. vajag oscili.

----------


## AndrisZ

Nu, jā. Ierosināšanās jau var aiziet megahercos.

----------


## Jurkins

Nūūū... viens pats mosfets atkārtotāja slēgumā? Tur tad jāpielieto kaut kādas īpaši izvirtīgas metodes plates trasēšanā, viltīgi nepiedienīgu barošanu un ...nezinu vēl ko, lai šo piedabūtu ierosināties.

----------


## osscar

tā ir - bet šie 150 ir tādi biku cimperlīgāki, cik esmu ar viņiem darbojies. bet kopumā sēžu un domāju, vai ir vērts ņemties ar n-traņu ausu stiprekli, ja viens mosfets skan neslikti  ::  Jā piekrītu virs 1 V šis jau ir čau THD skrien debesīs līdz ar harmonikām ( ka nenotiek ar n- traņu pastūzi) , bet normālā klausīšanās skaļumā ir ļoti labi.

----------


## Jurkins

Kādu tad Tu salodēji? To viltīgo ar konstantu strāvas patēriņu vai parastu atkārtotāju?

----------


## osscar

parasto. man priekš tava viltīgā nav depletion mosfeti. būs japasūta kaut kad.

----------


## Jurkins

Nevajag jau obligāti depletion mosfetus. Vienkārši mazāk detaļu sanāk. Var parastu strāvas avotu uz tāda paša 150-tā.

----------


## osscar

Tava shēma izskatījās savādāk.par strāvas avotu skaidrs. Atceros tās shēmas kur lmkas un kas tur vel par stravas avotiem izmantots. Vel bus brivdienas- padarbosos

----------


## Powerons

> SPice uzrāda 0.005 - 0.01% thd atkarībā no miera strāvas.


  Tas jau tikai teorētisks mērījums, jāmēra to kas dzīvē, un tad jau vairs thd droši vien vairs būs kaut kur ap 3% vai pat vairāk.
Teaoretizēt jau skaisti, bet prakse ir kas cits.

----------


## osscar

augstāk liku mērījumu - tā arī sanāk 0.03% pei 100mV tieši kā spicē un ar lielāku miera strāvu 0.01%. tik vienkāršās shēmās spice nekļūdās. Tas tāpat kā se lampiniekam var thd izrēķināt no darba punkta bez nekādas spices.

----------


## Powerons

> augstāk liku mērījumu - tā arī sanāk 0.03%


 Aar kādu mērinstrumentu tu nomērija tādu precizitāti?? 0.03%???

izklausās, ka tev kaut kāds super duper precīzais mērinstruments, kas droši vien maksā nenormālu naudu.
Un tam mēraparātamn precizitāte krietni zem 0.03%.

Var lūdzu mērintrumenta modeli studijā!

----------


## osscar

emu skaņu karte - pamatsignāls 100mV rms @ -22db 2H -93db. elementārā matemātika.

----------


## Powerons

> Aar kādu mērinstrumentu tu nomērija tādu precizitāti?? 0.03%???


 


> emu skaņu karte


 Koppš kura laika parasta skaņu karte ir precīzs mērinstruments? ar precizitāti procenta simtdaļās!  :: 

Tur taču nav ņemta vērā pat parastu vadu pretestība. Tas vien jau visu precizitāti aizdzen pilnīgās auzās.
Tur ir vajadzīga 4 vadu kompensācijas sistēma, gan ieejā pastiprinātājam, gan izejā.

Pēc šada principa:

----------


## osscar

nu ko tu tur umņičī - kāda vadu pretestība ? pastāsti kā vadu pretestība ietekmē THD un signāla spektru > ?jā pie lieliem signāliem vajag pastiprinātāja izejā sprieguma dalītāju un tas arī viss.  visi tā mēra ar skaņu karti . emu pašai trokšņi zem -120db vai pat labāk ja loopā mēra ieeja/izeja.  tak par ko cepiens - salodē un paklausies - 1 tranis tik, nepatīk - izmet. man patīk - jau 2 dienu klausos.

----------


## JDat

Lai arī -120 dB izklausās neticami, tomēr izmērīt 0.01% nav nekāda liela māksla.

Vispār jau biedrītis Poweron varētu pastāstīt kas ir THD un mērīšanas metodiku.

Vienīgi sāksies offtopic.

Osscar! Olas nokrāsoji. Vistu olas Lieldienām. Bez ironijas. Kas attiecas uz priekšējo paneli. Domāju ka saprati ko gribēju teikt par PHONE un PHONES. Priecīgas Lieldienas!

----------


## osscar

jā ar sievas nagu lakas noņēmēju nomazgāju čainas kļūdas. Tev taisnība, tur bija vienskaitlī,  kad mazgāju nost - tad piefiksēju :



tieši tā 0.01 nav nekāds kosmoss lai nesamērītu.

----------


## JDat

Kas tā par krāsu? Nitrene? Kā tiksi pie jauniem uzrakstiem? Kāda ir jaunu uzrakstu uzkrāsošanas tehnoloģija?

----------


## osscar

man tos uzrakstus 100 gadus  nevajag  ::  turklāt pārvīlējot lielākus caurumus, man tas viens uzraksts tā baigi zemu sanāca. Izskatījās, kā uzcepts - tāpat kā celiņi uz plates ar gludekli. diezgan bija jāpaberž lai nonāktu nost.

----------


## Powerons

> kāda vadu pretestība ? pastāsti kā vadu pretestība ietekmē THD un signāla spektru.


 Tas THD Vairāk ir tikai rekklāmas triks kā parādīt neprecīzai iekārtai kaut kādus kosmiski precīzus parametrus. Svarīgi ir faktiskā prcizitāte.

  Un tur ir svarīgi gan vadu pretestība, gan izmantoto detaļu, piemēram rezistoru precizitāte,

Pretējā gadījumā vienā austiņā skan skaļāk otrā klusāk.
Bet nu var jau aizliet acis un klausīties neprecīzu signālu.

Protam labs triks, ar iekārtu kas labi ja var izmērīt precizitāti 1% uzrāda mistisku THD ar 0.03%
Kopš kura laika neprecīza skaņu karte var izmērīt signālu precīzāku par pašas precizitāti. Muļības tas THD, vajag faktisko precizitāti.

Tas ir tā pat kā ar parastu bīdmēru kuram precizitāte ir 0.1mm teikt ka var izmērī 0.01mm bet tam vairs neder bīdmērs bet gan mikrometrs.

----------


## ddff

Labā ziņa, ka cilvēka dzirde pieļauj gana lielas tolerances, lai visas procenta daļas zaudētu jebkādu nozīmi.

ddff

----------


## JDat

> Protam labs triks, ar iekārtu kas labi ja var izmērīt precizitāti 1% uzrāda mistisku THD ar 0.03%
> Kopš kura laika neprecīza skaņu karte var izmērīt signālu precīzāku par pašas precizitāti. Muļības tas THD, vajag faktisko precizitāti.


 Vai Tev ir objektīvi argumenti šiem skaitļiem. Tavi skaitļi ir vēl vairāk pagrābti no gaisa ne kā Osscar skaņas kartes parametri.

----------


## M_J

Poweron, visa cieņa pret rūpniecisko elektroniku, bet kāpēc diskusijā par THD mērīšanu pievienota bildīte par temperatūras devēja pretestības mērīšanu? Uzdrošinos apgalvot, ka šīs lietas un to mērīšanas metodika nav gluži viens un tas pats.

----------


## Jurkins

Poweron, man patīk tas, ko Tu dari ar kontrolieriem, bet par THD gan labāk muļķības nerunā. Un rezistoru neprecizitāte THD ietekmē daudz mazāk nekā Vegas planētu sistēmas aborigēna pirdiens mūsu saožamo labsajūtu. Skaļāk/klusāk ar THD ir tilpat liels sakars.

----------


## Powerons

> Labā ziņa, ka cilvēka dzirde pieļauj gana lielas tolerances, lai visas procenta daļas zaudētu jebkādu nozīmi


 Nu tur jau tā lieta, ka pastiprinātājs nav super precīzs un tās nobīdes ar ausi praktiski nedzird, BET NĒ

*osscar* Ir paņēmis, visparastāko pastiprinātāja shēmu, ar vis parastākajām detaļām un ieguvis visparastāko signāla kvalitāti,
un klausīsies to ar visparastāko ausi, kas signāla kropļojumus visparastākā dieapzonā nedzird.

 Bet tā vietā, lai pateiktu ka ir uzbūvēts parasts pastiprinātājs, vajag pasaulei pierādīt, ka tas esot ar kaut kādu tur procenta simdaļās mērāmu precizitāti.
Nu nav tur naks tuvu precīz procentu simtdaļās.

Par aparāta montāžu gan var *osscar* paslavēt. Vis ir uzbūvēts glīti un kārtīgi, rokas aug no pareizās vietas.
 Vis tiešām glīti un skaisti, Bet nekāda super iekārta te nav uzbūvēta, vienkārši parasts pastiprinātājs.

  Tā THD precizitāte ir tik pat apsurda, kā ķīniešiem tendence uzrādīt pastiprinātājs ar faktisko jaudu 50W bet uzraksta ka jauda ir 500W vai pat 700W

----------


## MarisER

Ar skaņas karti tagad var visu samērīt ...un dinamiskais diapazond oi..oi ...120-130 dB.Vienīgi nesaprotu kas  HP AGILENT 8903B (ūmaņlaiku verķis)tādā cenā pērk...skaņas kartei tak par divām trim kārtām  parametri labāki ...un desmitiem reižu lētāka.Un U8903 ar nekas īpašs (ja salīdzina ar skaņas karti).Kapēc tā ?

----------


## Jurkins

Osscar ir uzbūvējis parastu izteces atkārtotāju. Ar TĀDU mierstrāvu un TĀDU signāla līmeni TĀDS THD nav nekas unikāls un nekas ķīnisks. Tas ir normāli. Normāla skaņaskarte (EMU ir ļoti normāla) atļauj mērīt THD ar šādu precizitāti. Varam droši uzskatīt, ka vienīgais nelinearitātes (tātad THD) avots šeit ir mosfets. Ne baroklis ne rezistoru ne sildītie, lemura kakās mērcētie vadi. Protams, ka pie 1V RMS vairs nebūs 0,00, bet nebūs arī 3 procenti. 
Starp citu korekti uzbūvēts AB klases trīskāršais bioplārais atkārtotājs (pastūža izejas pakāpe) tāds kāds ir dod THD ap 0,05% uz 8 omiem pa visu jaudu diapazonu, kādam šis ir paredzēts. Piem. "UMZČ visokoj vernosķi".

edit: Un vēl. Buržuju  :: saitos šad tad parādās indigo audiopidarasti, kuri ieliek šādu atkārtotāju un pieliek izcilu aprakstu. Pilnīgi !!! bez atgriezeniskās saites (audiopidarasti zina, ka atgriezeniskā saite ir elles radība  :: ). Nu tad lūk - emitera (izteces) atkārtotājs ir ar 100-procentīgu atgriezenisko saiti.

----------


## osscar

Isegrim saka, ka te klusums forumā - tā jau ir ...pat ar daudz ar darbiem esmu nokrāvies, bet pēdējā laikā mazliet kaut ko arī esmu padarījis...šajā topikā minētais 1 mosfeta ausu amps 
arī ielikts korpusā, papildus puikam (tel. nevar lāga iekustināt lielās ausis...)  tapis klasiskais ala grado ra1 klons aka cmoy tikai bez eksotisku nominālu pretestībām ...ar jrc4556...iemests mazā čaina kastē, pastiprinājums apm. 5,5. 









biku arī sigma 200 korpuss pārmainījies - slēdzis ielikts, ledi un skaļruņu konektori..., līdz iekšām nekādi netieku - nav laika...un nav vēl skaidrs ko tur ielikt..




ahoi, priecīgus svētkus visiem, brīvdienu daudz - gan jau būs kāda aktivitāte!

----------


## Jurkins

> ...ar jrc4556...


 Ievērtē šos ... OPA1622. Mauzerī var dabūt, un cena nemaz nav astronomiska. DIP korpusos gan nav  ::  :: .

p.s. velna kapitālisti, nosit vispār vēlēšanos kaut ko konstruēt  ::

----------


## Zigis

Vēl jaunums no šīs sērijas ir OPA1688, taisīts uzreiz ar domu draivēt ausis pa taisno.

http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/vendo...p-opa1688.html

Cena arī ļoti draudzīga, pasūtīju mazu saujiņu, jāsāk trennēties smd.

----------


## Jurkins

Nē, nu es tak teicu.... velna kapitālisti, nosit vispār vēlēšanos kaut ko konstruēt  ::

----------


## Zigis

Zīmē ideālo plati tam cipam, konstruē kastīti  ::

----------


## Isegrim

Šis varētu būt labs līnijas pastiprinātājs (_preampu_ izejās etc.).

----------


## Jurkins

> Zīmē ideālo plati tam cipam, konstruē kastīti


 Nu jā, vēl jau atliek pareizos vadus un pareizas formas paliktnīšus zem vadiem...

----------


## osscar

Paldies Jurkin...nezināju ka ir tādi opa ar I out 70ma kā jrc....un tiem opa miera strāva mazāka ...bača ilgāk vilktu. Mūžu dzīvo _ mūžu mācies ..

----------


## Jurkins

Tikai validolu (vispirms) un viskiju (pēc tam) vajadzēs, lai pielodētu  ::  . Vismaz man toč.

----------


## osscar

Vai ta šis nav saprotamākā formātā ...kā smd...žēl gan

----------


## Zigis

Svaigākā informācija - OPA1688 ir tas pats OPA2172, pieejams arī dip.

posts 51.

http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/vendo...opa1688-6.html

----------


## tornislv

es kaut kad tupi salodēju šo te no Sjostroma, ausis kustina labi  :: 
http://sjostromaudio.com/pages/index...-headphone-amp

----------


## Isegrim

Vai šim Šēstremam ir pasūtāms _kits_ par samērīgām naudiņām? Vai vismaz pcb?

----------


## RudeWolf

Ir plates tikai. Komplektu var pielasīt no BOMa, kam ir ELFA detaļu numuri.

----------

